

This is just the beginning (A Facebook employee who worked on Google+ speaks) - AndrewDucker
http://www.thinkoutsidein.com/blog/2011/07/just-the-beginning/

======
rwolf
You mean "who worked on Google+," not "who works on Google+." I was all
excited to read a story about double agents!

~~~
AndrewDucker
Sorry, mistype. And now I can't edit the title, so far as I can tell.

------
hsmyers
Given the title, not at all what I expected. He keeps hitting home on 'this is
just the beginning' and I can't think of a phrase that is more correct for our
time. I likewise agree very strongly with prediction as a fools game. Sir
Clarke said it long ago and if he couldn't, does anyone really think the folks
who have followed could or can? I quote the great Wiki quoting Sir Arthur:

1\. When a distinguished but elderly scientist states that something is
possible, he is almost certainly right. When he states that something is
impossible, he is very probably wrong.

2\. The only way of discovering the limits of the possible is to venture a
little way past them into the impossible.

3\. Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.

~~~
learc83
Sir Clarke is technically incorrect. It's either Sir Arthur Clarke or Sir
Arthur.

------
mkramlich
Almost no substance to the article.

------
drivebyacct2
Not only is the title inaccurate (It's a Facebook employee that previously
worked on Google+), but it implies some inside knowledge of Google+ and that
more features or something are coming. Not really impressed and the content
was rather lacking too.

------
Hisoka
No need to be overdramatic about this... I doubt the average mom is worried in
the middle of the night about what circle a friend belongs to. .

------
flocial
Title says it ALL

